# J'ai besoin d'aide avec mon IPad URGEMMENT svp



## Eliabldii (19 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai un IPad 2 que j'ai reçu tres recemment.
Tout à l'heure je l'ai mit à charger vu qu'il n'avait que 4% de baterie, je suis revenue le chercher 2 heures plus tard, et la charge n'avait pas évolué...
Je ne me suis pas posé beaucoup de questions en vrai, et je l'ai utilisé, en le laissant chager... 2 heures plus tard, il s'est éteins... La baterie n'avait ni évolué ni baissé... Donc, ce n'était pas pour un raison de charge.
J'ai essayé de le rallumer, la pomme apple est apparue, mais après ça, au lieu de s'allumer, il s'est re-éteins. J'ai essayé toutes les prises de la maison, mais rien à faire, j'ai essayé d'appuyer sur les 2 boutons en même temps comme on me l'a conseillé dans des forums, mais rien à faire. Il ne fait que s'allumer à moiié (car il se bloque sur la pomme Apple) et se re-eteins, et cela en boucle sans que je n'ai à appuyer sur aucun boutons....
S'il vous plait, j'ai besoin d'aide rapidemment...
Merci de votre patiente et aide... !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Dans un premier temps, il faudrait s'assurer du bon fonctionnement du câble et de l'adaptateur secteur, en en essayant d'autres (si tu n'en as pas sous la main, vois avec le SAV de ton revendeur).

Si avec d'autres câbles et adaptateurs le problème persiste, c'est qu'il vient de l'iPad lui-même.


----------



## Eliabldii (19 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, après une nuit entière de chargement, je suis entrain d'essayer avec le chargeur de mon père...
La situation s'est légèrement améliorée: j'espère que ça marchera, merci pour votre réponse rapide! 
Si vous envisagez d'aures solutions prevenez moi s'il vous plait!
Merci!


----------



## adixya (19 Avril 2015)

Tu as un petit éclair qui apparaît près de l'icône batterie quand il est branché ?


----------



## Eliabldii (20 Avril 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Tu as un petit éclair qui apparaît près de l'icône batterie quand il est branché ?


Bonjour, le petit éclair apparaît mais l'écran coupe après 2 secondes.


----------



## Eliabldii (20 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, je vous remercie pour votre lecture et votre aide. En le laissant reposer quelques heures et en le reconnectant, la charge a pris et il refonctionne à nouveau à présent. Dorénavant, je ferai bien attention de ne pas le laisser décharger complètement en utilisation. Merci encore !
Elia - Costa Rica


----------



## boddy (20 Avril 2015)

Eliabldii a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un IPad 2 que j'ai reçu tres recemment.



Si ça veut dire : neuf, je n'hésiterais pas une seconde = retour chez le vendeur.


----------



## Eliabldii (20 Avril 2015)

boddy a dit:


> Si ça veut dire : neuf, je n'hésiterais pas une seconde = retour chez le vendeur.


Non, d'occasion mais le problème semble résolu, j'ai posté une réponse juste avant ton message. Merci pour ton aide.
Elia.


----------



## daffyb (20 Avril 2015)

Bien que tu aies noté qu'il s'agisse d'un iPad 2 il est important de savoir que l'iPad 3 (le premier et dernier retina avec un connecteur 30 pins) ne charge qu'avec un chargeur 10 W au mieux ou alors ça charge extrêmement lentement sans l'indiquer.
Vérifie que tu as bien le bon chargeur avec la puissance nécessaire.
Apple vend un chargeur 12W


----------

